# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Crysis: Retour vers le futur... 20 secondes après.

## ShinSH

Je n'ai jamais parlé d'un mod pour Crysis dans mes news. Mais celui-ci vaut le coup d'oeil. Il ne s'agit que d'un véhicule, mais quelle voiture! Un passionné a modélisé la DeLorean DMC-12 du film Retour Vers le Futur, avec la possibilité de voyager dans le temps! Je ne sais pas comment il s'y est pris, mais la vidéo est bluffante. Chapeau l'artiste.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Narushima

Un simulateur de Marty Mc Fly, énorme !

----------


## Istros

C'est l'un des mod les plus epic que j'ai jamais vu...

OMG c'est de la tuerie ! Avec le retour géré ! Et le froid qui va avec ! ^^

GG l'artiste ::wub::

----------


## totok

Vraiment bluffant le principe du retour automatique... vraiment !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Alors ça c'est la classe  ::O:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et maintenant on veut un cross over de la mort !

----------


## tb-51

Superbe realisation, manque plus que le Doc et sa loco.J'espere qu'il trouvera une utilité a l'objet dans un mod prochain  ::P:

----------


## Koumal

Enorme ! 
Tout y est !
Les trainées de flamme, le flash, le refroidissement, les cadrans dates de départ/arrivée le coup du retour c'est juste génial  !

Et là on imagine un gros jeu avec ce systéme  ::wub::

----------


## GROquiK

Vous êtes engagé(es) !

----------


## Dark Fread

Awesome !

----------


## Froyok

::O: 
Faut que je test ça !
Putain le gameplay de fou que ça peut donner dans un solo !

----------


## Say hello

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=659

 :tired: 
En retard...

Et sinon venitia? :doubletired:

----------


## Sk-flown

Whooo ça déchire, la fin de la vidéo file des frissons.

 ::O:

----------


## punishthecat

Je suis amoureux...

----------


## Akajouman

Ouah je viens de tester!!! Enfin non je vais tester maintenant...

Mais trop énorme!

Le potentiel d'un jeu où il y aurais des back in time! :megagigabave:  :Bave:

----------


## Nomad

vraiment chapeau l'artiste !!

j'ai adoré la fin. 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est vraiment magnifique de le voir envoyer la dolorean dans le futur, puis les traces et enfin la voir réapparaitre 



BRAVO

----------


## ElGothiko

C'est qui avait fait les mods pour GTA vice city ?
Ca aussi c'était impressionnant !

----------


## zabuza

En tant que grand fan de Retour vers le futur, je ne peux qu'approuver ;o)
C'est vraiment sympa !

----------


## gripoil

2.21 GIGOWATTS!!!

Ca a vraiment de la gueule, bravo.

----------


## ShinSH

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=659
> 
> 
> En retard...
> 
> Et sinon venitia? :doubletired:


Si t'es aussi malin, je t'invite à newser avant que j'aie le temps de rentrer du taff. On n'a pas tous des horaires de fonctionnaires.  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

On a pas tous 3 maladies en même temps.  :tired:

----------


## bisc0tte

> 2.21 GIGOWATTS!!!
> 
> Ca a vraiment de la gueule, bravo.


Blasphème!

----------


## elciosss

Vidéo Géniale!!

Bon, et sinon, il se télécharge ou ce mod? On à pas le droit à un lien dans la news?!

----------


## bisc0tte

> Vidéo Géniale!!
> 
> Bon, et sinon, il se télécharge ou ce mod? On à pas le droit à un lien dans la news?!


http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=4147&lim=0

----------


## gripoil

> Blasphème!


Ouais moi je suis jeune j'regardais pas de film en vo a 10 ans! (voire moins j'sais plus de quand date le flim)

Et puis c'est très bien en français :P

----------


## Anton

Magnifique !  ::O: 
Mon seul DLC acheté sur Burnout Paradise  :Emo:

----------


## ze nolife²

Ca fait plaisir de voir que des gens font encore des trucs sympas sur de bons jeux alors que de grosses pompes à frique sortent en même temps :toussL4D2MODERNWARFARE2touss:

----------


## ShinSH

> Vidéo Géniale!!
> 
> Bon, et sinon, il se télécharge ou ce mod? On à pas le droit à un lien dans la news?!


Suffit de cliquer sur les liens de ma news.

----------


## cat

les mecs, tu leur fais une news géniale
qui dechire tout

et il trouve quand meme qq chose pour raler  :;):

----------


## Backbone

Y'a même la fumée lors du retour ! Mais donnez lui du boulot à ce mec !!!

----------


## Boitameuh

J'ai versé une petite larme.

----------


## Froyok

> les mecs, tu leur fais une news géniale
> qui dechire tout
> 
> et il trouve quand meme qq chose pour raler


Ouais, majuscules !

----------


## The Real Dav

Tout simplement génial !

----------


## Anton

Plus qu'à avoir cette vidéo en HD, parce que là...  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Plus qu'à avoir cette vidéo en HD, parce que là...


Au pire, tu cherches, d'après le blog de l'auteur c'est dispo sur pas moins de 5 sites de vidéo (gametrailer, youtube, etc.)...
Au mieux tu testes carrément le mod avec crysis.

----------


## johnclaude

Bizarre, elle ressemble pas trop à l'AX la voiture


C'est quand même super bien fait.

----------


## Guayas

> Bizarre, elle ressemble pas trop à l'AX la voiture



L'AX est la meilleure voiture jamais conçu.

----------


## HellBoy

manque juste l'introduction des cartouches de plutonium  ::):

----------


## lemanruss

> L'AX est la meilleure voiture *en plastique* jamais conçu.


Fixed

 ::ninja::

----------


## Cycogolgoth

Ma carte mère risque pas un choc temporel si je tombe sur mon moi du futur IG ?

----------


## Anton

> Au pire, tu cherches, d'après le blog de l'auteur c'est dispo sur pas moins de 5 sites de vidéo (gametrailer, youtube, etc.)...
> Au mieux tu testes carrément le mod avec crysis.


Tu veux dire, acheter le jeu pour un mod, aussi excellent soit-il ? 
Mmmm..
Mmmmm...
MMMMMMMM.....

Non  :tired:

----------


## moot

Nom de Zeus ! Ça tue !  ::O:

----------


## Anton

Carrément meilleure qualité :

----------


## Yazoo

Impressive!

----------


## Onice

Beau travail, je suis bluffé !

----------


## Manath

OMG. 

Et quand est ce qu'il en fait un jeu ?  ::P:

----------


## Guybrush_SF

> Nom de Zeus ! Ça tue !


C'est clair c'est le pied !  :;): 

Le soucis du détail sur les effets c'est hallucinant

----------


## Zevka

omg wtf bbq etc.

C'est assez génial. Mais est-ce que ça gère les paradoxes temporels ? Non parce que là il va nous diviser l'univers par zéro si il continue.  :Emo:

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> Ca fait plaisir de voir que des gens font encore des trucs sympas sur de bons jeux alors que de grosses pompes à frique sortent en même temps :toussL4D2MODERNWARFARE2touss:


Whaou, t'est champion du monde toi, arriver à troller sur MW et l4d dans une news comme ca, bravo !!!  :nawak: 
Tu serais pas un charger toi ?
http://img.clubic.com/photo/02596196.jpg

----------


## L0ur5

PUTAIN mais  :Bave:

----------


## zAo

Voila qui plaidera la cause des jeunes garde-côtes nécessiteux ! good job ! (on ne le voit pas choisir la date dommage)

----------


## Froyok

> Voila qui plaidera la cause des jeunes garde-côtes nécessiteux ! good job ! (on ne le voit pas choisir la date dommage)


Pour la date, c'est assez chaux, fraudait une texture dynamique.
Et puis après faudrait modéliser toute les époque ! On pourrais se retrouver en plein volcan, pendant la formation de l'île !  ::ninja:: 




> Tu veux dire, acheter le jeu pour un mod, aussi excellent soit-il ? 
> Mmmm..
> Mmmmm...
> MMMMMMMM.....
> 
> Non


T'as pas crysis ?  :tired: 
Tu sors !

----------


## Anton

J'croyais pourtant que c'était une preuve de bon goût ici  :Emo:

----------


## Nilsou

Bof pas trop... crysis étant un jeu PC qui en jette complètement et qui est vaut tout de même un bon 8/10 (sans parler des graphisme et tout, alors a fond je met 9) , en plus ce n'est pas une des multiple adaptation console auquel on a droit d'habitude...

Donc en général on aime bien crysis...

Moi personnellement je trouve que c'est un jeu qui tue en mode difficile avec détail au max, ça en met plein la vue.

Crysis n'est peut être pas le meilleur jeu PC de tout les temps, mais tout comme HL2 et cie... c'est un jalon important de l'histoire du jeu vidéo, a jouer absolument, ne serais ce que pour raison historique ^^.

Dans une moindre mesure c'est un peu comme un fan de FPS sur PC qui n'aurais jamais joué à aucun Half life de sa vie, ça fais bizarre et on ne peut pas s'empêcher de se dire qu'il a manqué quelque chose.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Pour la date, c'est assez chaux, fraudait une texture dynamique.
> Et puis après faudrait modéliser toute les époque ! On pourrais se retrouver en plein volcan, pendant la formation de l'île ! 
> 
> 
> 
> T'as pas crysis ? 
> Tu sors !


Disons qu'il faudrait y coupler une téléportation aussi pour le changement d'environnement. En l'état c'est juste un changement de l'heure sur la map ( jour/nuit) avec l'éditeur de script (Flowgraph). Comme ça tu refais la même zone mais avec des bâtiments anciens ou que de la végétation et là ça donnerait bien. Ou alors,  l'autre solution est de faire en sorte qu'au moment où tu changes d'époque, le script change tous les objets de la map ( mais c'est chaud et à mon avis cela entrainerait un lagg conséquent).

Mais je crois qu'il y travaille.

----------


## Nilsou

> Pour la date, c'est assez chaux, fraudait une texture dynamique.
> Et puis après faudrait modéliser toute les époque ! On pourrais se retrouver en plein volcan, pendant la formation de l'île !


Et puis pour les paradoxe temporelle, il faudrait enregistrer toute les actions du joueur et des pnj a tout moment... Une sorte d'enregistrement a la "Braid" mais en 3D sur un terrain de plusieurs dizaine de kilomètre.... je crois que ça serait difficile.

Pour la date, il y a toujours moyens de faire un script qui changerais la texture en fonction de la date, avec une texture par chiffre.

----------


## Niark

> Pour la date, il y a toujours moyens de faire un script qui changerais la texture en fonction de la date, avec une texture par chiffre.


encore un coup foireux pour nous faire acheter des cartes 4D !

----------


## Boitameuh

Un moteur qui gère l'écoulement du temps et la possibilité d'y voyager, putain ça serait énorme !

----------


## Anonyme2016

Video plus complète :

----------


## Pelomar

::o:  très classe.

----------


## Nilsou

> Un moteur qui gère l'écoulement du temps et la possibilité d'y voyager, putain ça serait énorme !


Ben en 2D ça existe déja, il y a le petit bijoux : braid, le problème principal c'est qu'a chaque seconde il faudrait enregistrer les actions du joueurs et des pnj, comme une sauvegarde en continue, vu le temps que prennent les sauvegarde dans certain jeu, ça doit bouffer beaucoup de perf d'en faire une qui ne s'arrête jamais (au bout de 1000 seconde ça équivaudrais a un répertoire de 1000 sauvegarde ^^)

Mais je pense que si quelqu'un conçoit un moteur dans ce but il y aura forcement des solutions, donc je pense que c'est possible...

Par contre, en l'etat les vidéo ont beau être impressionnante, le script est très simple je pense, ça équivaut a un "vulgaire" sac de couchage dans d'autre jeux comme stalker ect....

Sur le travail graphique, ça rox complètement c'est clair... faut lui trouver un job a ce mec

----------


## ZeTuc

Énorme  ::O: 

Si il y a un ennemi trop collant, tu te téléporte 2 minutes avant, pour le prendre par derrière quand il pointera le bout de son pif, et dans le futur, il ne saura pas qu'il est déjà mort  :tired:

----------


## ElGato

> Ben en 2D ça existe déja, il y a le petit bijoux : braid, le problème principal c'est qu'a chaque seconde il faudrait enregistrer les actions du joueurs et des pnj, comme une sauvegarde en continue, vu le temps que prennent les sauvegarde dans certain jeu, ça doit bouffer beaucoup de perf d'en faire une qui ne s'arrête jamais (au bout de 1000 seconde ça équivaudrais a un répertoire de 1000 sauvegarde ^^)


Et Dieu inventa "record demo", à taper dans la console de n'importe quel FPS un peu moderne.

Y'a peut-être un truc intéressant à tenter, là.

----------


## Cubbe

Trop nostalgique quand j'ai vu la vidéo  :;): 

ça fait plaisir de voir ça, si ya moyen d'en tirer plus, ça serait super.

----------


## Nilsou

... compliqué a gérer, faudrait que le jeu supprime l'ennemi du présent du coup...

---------- Post ajouté à 23h38 ----------

Le record demo je veut bien, mais ça prend des ressources quand même, mais c'est vrai que pour un jeu comme TF2 ou autres qui se déroule sur de petites cartes ça pourrais être marrant, mais sur un gros jeu comme crysis c'est l'ensemble du jeux qu'il faut sauvegarder, pas que les alentours, par exemple, une demo TF2 se déroule déjà sur une petite carte mais en plus n'enregistre que les alentours.

----------


## Silver

Pendant que vous vous cassez la tête, il y en a d'autres qui vous ont devancé :

Achron


Peut-être pas aussi beau que Crysis, mais ça marche.  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Et par rapport à Singularity, vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Sao

Y'avait Prince of Persia SoT dans lequel on pouvait remonter le temps de quelques secondes aussi.

Mais c'est clair que là ça serait terrible un jeu où l'on peut voyager dans le temps avec tous les détails gérés super bien et tout. :rêve: Mais en multi ça serait vraiment n'importe quoi ... Je veux je veux je veux §

----------


## Boitameuh

Moi aussi, comme ça j'irai tuer les pères de tout le monde et je serai peinard.

----------


## Septa

> Pendant que vous vous cassez la tête, il y en a d'autres qui vous ont devancé :
> 
> Achron 
> 
> Peut-être pas aussi beau que Crysis, mais ça marche.


Je me suis fait quelque vidéo sur ce futur jeu et je comprends pas tout.
J'ai du mal à imaginer comment les parties vont marché.

Mais c'est quand même révolutionnaire.

----------


## eystein

> Je me suis fait quelque vidéo sur ce futur jeu et je comprends pas tout.
> J'ai du mal à imaginer comment les parties vont marché.
> 
> Mais c'est quand même révolutionnaire.


C'est simple tu as déjà perdu.

----------


## Froyok

> Y'avait Prince of Persia SoT dans lequel on pouvait remonter le temps de quelques secondes aussi.
> 
> Mais c'est clair que là ça serait terrible un jeu où l'on peut voyager dans le temps avec tous les détails gérés super bien et tout. :rêve: Mais en multi ça serait vraiment n'importe quoi ... Je veux je veux je veux §


Dans un même dore d'idée, y'avait le jeu Blinks, le chat et son aspirateur et le contrôle du temps.

----------


## Manu

Euh, je le dis avec une dose de honte non dissimulée mais je suis même pas arrivé à le faire marcher ce mod (à mon grand regret).  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

Très très très sympa, avec la musique en plus c'est génial.

----------

